# no high speed blower



## flykelley

2005 2500HD the highest setting on the blower won't work all of the sudden. Bad switch or that resitor block? All the rest of the speeds work just fine.


Thanks Mike


----------



## JB1

flykelley;1152128 said:


> 2005 2500HD the highest setting on the blower won't work all of the sudden. Bad switch or that resitor block? All the rest of the speeds work just fine.
> 
> Thanks Mike


I don't know but I got a ford and my switch is stuck on high, must be the week for switches.


----------



## JohnnyU

flykelley;1152128 said:


> 2005 2500HD the highest setting on the blower won't work all of the sudden. Bad switch or that resitor block? All the rest of the speeds work just fine.
> 
> Thanks Mike


Mike, 
The same symptoms occurred in my father's 2000 Silverado last winter. We replaced the blower resistor and all was working well again.


----------



## flykelley

JohnnyU;1152163 said:


> Mike,
> The same symptoms occurred in my father's 2000 Silverado last winter. We replaced the blower resistor and all was working well again.


Hi Johnny
I was thinking that was the issue, guess Ill have to crawl under the dash.

Mike


----------



## Kris_Kris

There is a plug that plugs straight in from the bottom to the resistor. That plug is a know problem. It gets hot and melts. The first thing to go is high speed. You may just be able to wiggle the plug. In the end, I had to solder all of the wires directly on to the resistor because you can not buy a replacement plug.


----------



## flykelley

Ok Guys
I just pulled the lower panel, the plug is not melted at all! Is there a way to test the resistor or do we just change it out and hope it works. If the resitors are good then what else should I look at?

Mike


----------



## Kris_Kris

Then I would start off by changing the resistor. It is easy and you will at least rule it out as the problem. It is 6 years old and could stand to be changed any way.


----------



## woodchuck2

Just replace the resistor, if the harness looks fine then do not worry about it until you smell it. If there is a need for the harness you can get from the dealer, they already replaced my harness and resistor.


----------



## DrakeSabitch

same problem with mine, 2006 3/4 HD. #5 speed does not work. havent got around to trying to fix it yet tho.


----------



## Gibsonk

On those trucks I think there is a high speed blower fuse under hood in the fuse panel take a look at that.


----------



## flykelley

Gibsonk;1157009 said:


> On those trucks I think there is a high speed blower fuse under hood in the fuse panel take a look at that.


Will do thanks for the tip.

Mike


----------



## russ130

Had a truck come in with a fried harness again. Talked to the dealer and they said you have to change both the resistor and harness to avoid it happening again in the future. We'll see... lol


----------



## flykelley

russ130;1158108 said:


> Had a truck come in with a fried harness again. Talked to the dealer and they said you have to change both the resistor and harness to avoid it happening again in the future. We'll see... lol


No that is a afct, have changed a few myself, one on a Trailblazer and the other a Chevy Coladardo Truck. Gm makes a repair harness for that, you don't need a whole new dash harness.

Mike


----------



## Kris_Kris

flykelley;1158114 said:


> No that is a afct, have changed a few myself, one on a Trailblazer and the other a Chevy Coladardo Truck. Gm makes a repair harness for that, you don't need a whole new dash harness.
> 
> Mike


When I did mine the dealer said I had to do the whole dash harness. No replacement plugs were available. I thought that was BS. 
I took the new resistor and soldered stub out wires in to the terminals before I installed it. 
Then I cut the melted plug off of the harness and soldered the harness to the stub our wires. No more plug and as long as the resistor does not go bad while I own the truck, No more worries.


----------



## Motorman 007

Any NAPA store will have the resistor assembly and the wiring repair harness/plug. It a piece of cake to replace, especially for a GM guy like you FlyKelley


----------



## flykelley

Motorman 007;1159019 said:


> Any NAPA store will have the resistor assembly and the wiring repair harness/plug. It a piece of cake to replace, especially for a GM guy like you FlyKelley


Yea Motorman I have swapped a few parts on GMs over the years! Just hate to spend the money to change it and then it doesn't fix the problem. Guess I will just suck it up and try it. The one's that I have changed the wires had heat damage on them were mine look like brand new. Will report back later, first I have to straighten a tailgate and replace the backglass on my 97 Wrangler that the new guy wrecked.

Mike


----------



## Eggie329

Replacing the resistor should do it. My Tahoe lost the 5th speed, then the 4th a few days later, and then the 3rd so I replaced the resistor and that fixed everything. The Chevys are easy, did mine in the Auto Zone parking lot. A lot better then my old Ford, I might as well have pulled the engine to get to it! Good luck!


----------



## sabres07

I just lost high speed tonight on my 2005 Chevy blower motor. Where is the resistor located, under the glove box??? How much can I expect to pay for a new one??? Thanks..


----------



## B&B

Motorman 007;1159019 said:


> Any NAPA store will have the resistor assembly and the wiring repair harness/plug. It a piece of cake to replace, especially for a GM guy like you FlyKelley


Be careful though as NAPA only has a single listing for the resistors for the Silverado's and there's actually three different styles depending on the trucks details. Same way with you guys ordering them online, don't be surprised if the new one doesn't fit where the old one was since there's three different possibilities. It's best to use the p/n from the old one to get the correct match.



sabres07;1162308 said:


> I just lost high speed tonight on my 2005 Chevy blower motor. Where is the resistor located, under the glove box??? How much can I expect to pay for a new one??? Thanks..


It's in the bottom of the HVAC box right beside the blower motor. Need to remove the three screws (one is a little tough to access) from the box cover and remove it, then you'll see the blower motor and resistor.


----------



## rbi014

try these guys

good prices and good service

http://store.the-electric-connection.com/storefront.aspx


----------



## buddymanzpop

*Resistor*

Yes there are different models of resistors, I bought a NAPA resistor and it was the wrong type, then went to CAP, they had the same one NAPA had, ended up at the parts counter at the Chevy dealership for the correct one, the parts guy said it had something to do with where the truck was built, I think he said my truck was built in Canada, so if your tuck is Canadian and not American built like you may think the after market auto parts stores will not likely have your resistor. Did not change any harness and things have been good for 1 year now, the resistor I removed was clearly burnt too.


----------



## Chevyguy04

There are two resistor block setups one with 4 holes for trucks without center console and one with 2 holes for trucks with center console both available at NAPA and they also have the replacement plug.

Had one melt down and start the foam insulation in the dash on fire, that was fun on the side of the highway good thing for bottled water! If you smell any electrical burning stop immediately it happens fast and doesn't smell good.


----------



## buddymanzpop

There is also two different 2 screw mounting versions, trust me I had both in my hands at the same time, one from NAPA and one from dealership, at first glance they may look the same but there mounting is different.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
New resistor assembly and everything is working ok now. The screws in the cover were a ***** to get back in.

Thanks Mike


----------



## duraplow

My fan speed 5 went out last March but never payed attention cuase all my buddies Heavy Chevys are like that. But my heat went out Weds ealry morning plowing thank god I tugged the connector and it worked again but after that night my heat wouldnt work at all. Went to chevy today and bought the resistor and connector for $170 and I'll fix it tomorrow at the shop. How hard was it for you guys to install these? Also did you buy the larger resistor Chevy/ ACDelco offers as the solution for this problem?


----------



## hummertech

just a little info on the system. there are 2 power feeds for the blower. 1 for high and 1 for all other speeds. 2 separate fuses. 

the resistors do melt, but anything slowing down the blower motor will stress the resistor. i have found pens, concert tickets, you name it stuck in the blower motors. always a good idea to pop out the motor when replacing the resistor. make sure it spins freely and has no obstructions. on the 2500s the blower motor just twists in so they are easy to remove.


----------



## duraplow

Im gonna replace um tomorrow I kinda wish they color coded the replacement connector like the stock one on my truck is. Ill try that also tomorrow. This still beats having a ford 6.0L not even starting in winter lol


----------

